# Want smooth, glowing skin?? How to achieve it using MAC and MUFE!



## mreichert (Mar 18, 2008)

I wanted to do a tut on how I "put on my face" each morning so that when I do Eye Tuts, I don't need to restate what I do with my face (it's always the same anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

I hope this helps at least someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have a great week everyone!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*What you need:*
-MUFE concealer palette
-MAC Studio Fix Fluid Foundation
-BE Mineral Veil
-MAC Emote blush
-Nars Orgasm blush
-BB Shimmerbrick in Gold
-Fix+ spray
-Small shader/concealer brush
-Fluffy face brush (similar to 136)
-224 brush
-Blush brush 
-187 (only if you have it)


*1. Begin with a clean, moisturized, primed face.
*   *Even if you have oily skin, MOISTURIZE! Just use a lighter moisturizer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   *It is your option to use primer- I use Smashbox Photofinish primer. 





AHHHH.... I'm naked! 

*2. Apply concealer.
*   *I just started using MUFE concealer palette (#1)




  *I applied the peach color under my eyes with a small shader brush to cover dark circles.









  *I then used the green color where my redness was. 








You should look a little bit like the grinch or kermit at this point... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*3. Apply foundation.
*   *I use Studio Fix Liquid Foundation as it has good coverage and blends very easily. I applied using my fingers, but if you have a 187 brush, that might work better.
   *If you use your fingers to apply the foundation, wash your hands right before! And, don't do this on other people- just yourself.









*4. Set foundation with powder.
*   *I use Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil as it seems more finely milled, which I like. 
   *Tap some MV in the lid, swirl the large powder brush around, tap the excess off, and buff onto your face in circular motions.  Make sure to go down your neck some.





*5. Contour! 
**Dip your blush brush into Emote blush and swipe under your cheekbone up towards the temple, blending as you go. (don't forget to make your fish face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
   *Dip your 224 into Emote and swipe down sides of nose, also blending as you go.









Here's the difference- one side is contoured, one is not:




(ignore my reeeally dry lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*6. Add blush
*  *Dip blush brush into your fav. color- I used Nars Orgasm. Start at the apples of your cheeks and blend up. Avoid making a strip across your cheek- you want to follow the natural curve of your cheekbones.





*7.  Highlight
*    *Dip blush brush (or 187 or 188) into BB Shimmerbrick in gold. Brush across top of cheekbones, blending towards temples. 
    *If you would like more shimmer, dip the brush into s/b then lightly spray with Fix+ before applying to face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












*8. Finish the look with Fix+
*   *Lightly mist the spray on your face- this gets rid of the "powdery" look. You could also mist your 187 with Fix+ then buff the face- this is the key to giving an even, glowy finish!









*And.... you're done! 


*Before:                               After:
*







*


----------



## juicygirl (Mar 18, 2008)

awesome! thanks for posting this!


----------



## theleaningelm (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome; thanks for sharing!


----------



## kitten (Mar 18, 2008)

wow! amazing!
now i want to go out and buy everything from this tutorial...
but i'm broke, maybe you should buy it for me...lol.


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 18, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 18, 2008)

awesome tut! i'm gonna try ur fix+ and 187 tip


----------



## nessa25 (Mar 19, 2008)

lovely! now im curious about Fix+, im gonna have to go look it up on the mac site, lol. about how many times do you spray it on your face?


----------



## Hilly (Mar 19, 2008)

thanks for the tut!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 19, 2008)

this is great!


----------



## LAW0MAN (Mar 19, 2008)

i love love this! 

but can anyone please explain the use of fix + 
because to me it just made my face worse! it made my face feel so sticky


----------



## mreichert (Mar 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nessa25* 

 
_lovely! now im curious about Fix+, im gonna have to go look it up on the mac site, lol. about how many times do you spray it on your face?_

 
I spray it about 3-4 times, but not directly on your face as it will splatter in spots. Spray it in front of your face then walk into it. 
But, I honestly find it better to spray once on a large fluffly brush (187 might work better if you have it) and lightly swirl on the face.  I just hate having that powdery look to my face- this seems to "set" the powder and smooth it out some. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LAW0MAN* 

 
_i love love this! 
but can anyone please explain the use of fix + 
because to me it just made my face worse! it made my face feel so sticky
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You may have sprayed too much- try spraying a large fluffy brush then LIGHTLY swirl on your face.  Fix+ also works great if you dip your blush brush into the shimmerbrick or MSF then spray with Fix+ then buff into your cheeks- it gives a nice shimmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope that helps some!


----------



## HeartsANDkisses (Mar 20, 2008)

Awesome tutorial, thanks so much for posting!!  
You are gorgeous, btw, you kinda look like a prettier version of Carney Wilson.


----------



## sweetie0716 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you! Great tutorial


----------



## gracetre123 (Mar 20, 2008)

wow...thank you thank you!! amazing tut!! I love the one side contour picture!! you can really see the diference...

Now you just added several things in my wanted list!!!


----------



## Kitty Kitty (Mar 20, 2008)

great tut.  Thanks

KK


----------



## Mairim (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank's for your tut!!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi, nice tutorial, thank you for entering.

But please just PM me next time if you want to enter a tut you posted into the contest, I can just move the thread for ya. I had to remove your double posted thread and left the one you posted earlier. Thanks!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 21, 2008)

i love this tut.Now i have a new way to use my fix+,lol
great job,u look awesome


----------



## kimmy (Mar 23, 2008)

your cheeks look awesome!


----------



## nunu (Mar 23, 2008)

great tutorial!


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow.......


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 25, 2008)

great tutorial! i need to get that spray!


----------



## mslitta (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks. you really worked it out and your skin looks flawless.


----------



## Jot (Mar 26, 2008)

great tut thanks x


----------



## aquadisia (Mar 27, 2008)

DELETED.


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Mar 27, 2008)

That's really pretty.  I have never used Studio Fix Liquid.  You've inspired me to.  Thanks


----------



## MsCocoa (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanx I'll definaetly be trying this out!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 29, 2008)

Fabulous tutorial!  You create such a perfect base!!


----------



## lolemily (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, your skin looks so pretty! it's lovely to begin with tho


----------



## sofabean (Apr 25, 2008)

this looks great! would you say that Fix+ really works and gets rid of the powdery look? I always have that problem with my face products...


----------



## mreichert (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sofabean* 

 
_this looks great! would you say that Fix+ really works and gets rid of the powdery look? I always have that problem with my face products..._

 
Yep! I used to have that problem all the time too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I did a video tut this morning on how I "put on my face"- I'll edit it tonight and have it posted by tomorrow night. My youtube username is MakeupGeekTV


----------



## sofabean (Apr 26, 2008)

thank you!!!


----------



## xminifee (May 2, 2008)

great tutorial!


----------



## KTB (May 4, 2008)

Wow, now I have more stuff to add to my wish list


----------



## cuiran (May 5, 2008)

wow! amazing!


----------



## hunnybun (May 5, 2008)

Thanks so much!!  Fabulous tut!  Your finished face really is flawless and glowing.  

I just have one question about how you apply your concealer and foundation.  Whenever I apply my concealer first, I always feel like I rub it all off when I apply my foundation after.  Especially for the concealer on my blemishes.  Do you have a special technique to avoid doing this?  Thanks!!


----------



## Tanoushka (May 24, 2008)

OMG!! amazing!!!!!


----------



## Ciara (May 24, 2008)

very helpful!!!  thank you


----------



## M.A.C. head. (May 24, 2008)

Yay!

Great tut.


----------



## Tanoushka (May 26, 2008)

hey!! this was sooooooo amazing! thanks to you, yesterday i bought my first shimmer brick from Bobbi Brown! it's gorgeous, thanks a lot! anyone has an idea of whish blush to use for contouring dark skin?


----------



## cuiran (May 31, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------

